# tulco, virgo, screen art producto literatures?



## jocags (Dec 2, 2007)

Does anybody has product literature of virgo, tulco, etc. they are all Philippines manufacturer of water based screen printing inks and other screen printing supplies and products.

Please share them.... Our local distributor denies having product catalog or literature..


----------



## Screen Art (Oct 31, 2008)

Please feel free to add us at [email protected]

For all you questions and inquiries.

We can help you with all your printing needs and how to.


----------



## tulco (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Jojo,

For all your products literature's need, product's proper usage and the like, ask it to someone who knows it best. add us up at [email protected]


----------



## lyler (Feb 22, 2010)

where can i buy water based screen printing inks.. can anyboby pm or send me the price list.. [email protected]


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/asia/t107277.html

TULCO Screen Printing Supply
http://www.multiprint.com.ph/home.htm
Printwork Sales Incorporated
http://screenart.multiply.com/


----------



## rednalihp45 (Oct 4, 2011)

what do you mean by SA in your superwhite


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

To whom is the question addressed?


----------

